# 1.5" dowel/rod



## danriffle (Aug 13, 2008)

Is anyone aware of a source for 1 1/2" hardwood dowel (sometimes sold as closet rod). I would like to find it in hardwoods-walnut, cherry, maple or poplar.

I tried the common vendors-Rockler, woodcraft, etc., but can't seem to find more than 1 1/4"

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

good luck on your search dan, i use to have some oak dowels in that size that i used for closet rod. I have searched high and low recently with no luck except for these.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-72-in-x-1-5-16-in-Heavy-Duty-Oak-Closet-Pole-HD-0015-6OK/205561104


----------



## frosty50 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you have a lathe turn your own. Most dowels when purchased are undersize same as most ply wood. This way you can get it exact. depending on the length, may need to use a stabilizer mid point of the turning. I have had to do this especially for hardwoods.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Mike, you might try Chicago Dowel, Cincinnati Dowel or H.A.Stiles Co.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

When I worked at the big orange box we sold oak dowels in 3' lengths. It was back in the molding aisle


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Baird Brothers

They stock several species, ship everywhere.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

1.5 inch Maple at Woodcraft
1.5 inch Birch at Woodworkers Source
1.5 inch Exotics at BellForrest
1.5 inch Northern Hardwood (Maple/Birch/Ash) at wood-dowel.com
1.5 inch dowels at C.R. Laurance Co. (Ash, Cherry, Mahogany, Maple, Red and White oak, Poplar, Walnut)

Lots more that a quick google search turns up..

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Some broom handles are 1.1/2" Maple ,that might help .


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I make dowels with a router. I do not know if there is a router bit to make 1 1/2" dowels though. I bet there is.


----------



## danriffle (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys! You are awesome!


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Lowes has it here sometimes. Memphis area.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You can make those easily on the router table IF you have a 3/4" roundover bit.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ya beat me to it, gf!


----------

